
Octopress on Raspberry Pi - darryldias
https://revryl.com/2013/12/28/octopress-raspberry-pi/
======
rikkus
sudo chmod 777 -R /var/www/

Please don't do that

~~~
darryldias
I will look into this and fix it,

Thank you.

